# 72G Saltwater tank



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

very well done!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Beautiful setup you got there , thanks for sharing !


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good Ryan!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

simply stunning..

thanks for posting


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

wow verry nice u did an excellent job with that tank


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice corals man.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------

